# Military bikes, Huffman



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 4, 2017)

http://www.theliberator.be/militarybicycles.htm


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 4, 2017)

This site details the drab color military bikes. Quite fascinating.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow!  The info on the 1943 folding Huffman (model HF-777 or model 81-81) is fascinating.  One would hope an example exists... maybe mis-identified as a BSA?

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 5, 2017)

You know there is a whole category for military bikes. Just sayin'  https://thecabe.com/forum/index/military-bicycles.43/


----------



## johan willaert (Sep 8, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Wow!  The info on the 1943 folding Huffman (model HF-777 or model 81-81) is fascinating.  One would hope an example exists... maybe mis-identified as a BSA?
> 
> Thank you for sharing!




The website refered to is mine... Thanks for bringing it up...

To date I have no knowledge of surviving HF-777 bikes... One turned up a year or so ago but most likely it was a replica made from a full frame model...

Johan


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 8, 2017)

johan willaert said:


> The website refered to is mine... Thanks for bringing it up...
> 
> To date I have no knowledge of surviving HF-777 bikes... One turned up a year or so ago but most likely it was a replica made from a full frame model...
> 
> Johan




Thank you for your comments Johan!  I was reading in the military CABE threads that someone reportedly knows about a Huffman folding model that exists; I hope there are some out there.  Your website is very informative as well; I appreciate the knowledge I gained from reading the information you have posted.


----------

